# Mega G vs Super G plus



## rpmdj1

Hey All
Hope were all havin a good week. Heres the question, I have 4 Super G+ cars and they are smokin fast and sticky I am looking at the Mega G's for possible purchase please advise me on comparisons. I have decided to use just the SG+ cars that I have as the kids I work with come with varying degrees of disabilities so cars that stick to the track are a must. So should I stick (no pun intended) with the SG+ or are the mega G's worth the money.
Please help
thanks
Russ


----------



## SuperFist

The Super G+ (N) with the gray Nylatron chassis are my favorite slot cars.
I think the Super G+ is smoother and easier to drive than the than the Mega G.
Because the Super G+'s polymer traction magnets are not as strong as the Mega G's neo traction magnets.

But the Super G+ cars have some issues.
Probably the main one is their rear tires and rims.
The rims are center flange and can only use the Super G+ tires which are cupped shaped and don't grip the track good.
The older black Super G+ chassis are fragile and if the guide pin takes a hit the chassis will crack and split down the middle.
It's getting harder to find brush endbells and armatures for the Super G+ and they are expensive.
So overhauling them is not cost effective vs buying a new rolling chassis.

You should stick with the Super G+.
Even with it's issues I think it's the greatest designed HO slot car in history.

__________________


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

I have to agree with SUPERFIST. I think the gray chassis, a change of rear wheels/tires either silicone or sponge silicone, the gray `dots` traction magnets would be the best setup for the kids. I use the wheels from turbo or srt chassis on the sg+. Cheap and easy. My favorite tire is the super tire for tyco, .448 od. They aren`t expensive and last forever. However when I want top performance I use sluggo`s sponge silicones. The mega g is a bomb and I think destined to go the way of the super III. By ending all production of the turbo srt and sg+ cars/chassis/parts and converting to only making the 
mega g is almost a crime. Racemasters must be smoking something?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

SuperFist said:


> Even with it's issues I think it's the greatest designed HO slot car in history.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

I have both Super G+ and Mega's. Super G+ outperforms in both handling and speed. Mega's are okay out of the box but, diminish in speed rather quickly because the commutator brushes wear. Brushes are no fun to replace. As long as Super G+'s are still available, I will continue to buy them. Super G+ is a better product and I think AFX Racing made a blunder discontinuing them. Just my opinion.

BTW, converting rear rims is an easy fix. Just replace them with "slip on" style from AFX kit #8634 available from AFX Racing. Along with the snap-in rear axle assembly, you will get extra p/u shoes, tension springs, and guide pin. Not a bad deal for $4.89. I have converted all my Super G+'s with this set up. Once you do this, there are lots of choices for rear tires in silicone or better yet, urethane.


----------



## neorules

I'm guessing a lot of the posters here have'nt raced Boxstock under the HOPRA rules. Opinions would be different.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

neorules said:


> I'm guessing a lot of the posters here have'nt raced Boxstock under the HOPRA rules. Opinions would be different.


I believe we were talking about kids having fun. Not adhering to so many rules that it confuses them. Isn`t this how the hopra racers started? Having fun? Winning a race and then being DQed because they use a different ohm meter could cause some kids to go home and burn their cars while they cried. Personally I commend this guy for spending his time and quite likely his money for these kids to become slot car enthusiast. I say let them evolve in their own time. Some may become national champs but they need to enjoy the hobby first.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Neo,

I appreciate and respect rules. I should have mentioned that my opinion/experience is based on home racing (no rules) conditions. I did read HOPRA 2011 rules, section #3 BOX STOCK CAR CLASS. What is the major drawback with Super G+? Just curious.


----------



## neorules

To answer the rules Question first, Its basically you can change rear rims and use any slip-on. Everything else is stock. Thats it-- not too complicated.

The mega-g, M-car and super g are pretty equal under the boxstock rules. The thing that helps the sg+ the most is if you let the front tires be lowered. This is not allowed under those rules so races can and have been won by all 3 of the cars mentioned.

For the circumstances Russ has mentioned the cars will be used for, I would respectfully submit that the M-Tech series ! car would be the best choice. It will out handle by far the other choices with stock front and rears. Russ if you would PM me I would be willing to help your project out.
Thanks Guys
Bob


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

neorules said:


> To answer the rules Question first, Its basically you can change rear rims and use any slip-on. Everything else is stock. Thats it-- not too complicated.
> 
> The mega-g, M-car and super g are pretty equal under the boxstock rules. The thing that helps the sg+ the most is if you let the front tires be lowered. This is not allowed under those rules so races can and have been won by all 3 of the cars mentioned.
> 
> For the circumstances Russ has mentioned the cars will be used for, I would respectfully submit that the M-Tech series ! car would be the best choice. It will out handle by far the other choices with stock front and rears. Russ if you would PM me I would be willing to help your project out.
> Thanks Guys
> Bob


Bob, that sounds easy enough rules to follow. the only rules
I ever studied are these. http://www.mahorkc.com/car.html So you can see what i meant. I need more pictures! 
I too would like to help you project Russ.


----------



## alpink

a tip for the megaG slowing after a number of laps, simply pinch the brush tubes toward the com. they seem to wander outward during hard running and that reduces spring tension to the brushes.


----------



## martybauer31

Russ, like the vast majority have stated, stick with the SG+, they are abundant in spare parts and upgrades, you can run hundreds (maybe thousands?) of bodies on them, and the big one.... you already have them. The are indeed the best mass production slot car ever made.

The Mega-G's are beautiful but they can be tough to dial in at times and with kids ease of use is the defining factor...

Not sure why some people have to constantly push their own agendas, let's try to help the new people out here, this is for FUN, with disabled kids, and not a sanctioned race where middle aged men get in an uproar over the smallest of details.

Stick around Russ, thanks for doing what you're doing with the kids!


----------



## AfxToo

> The are indeed the best mass production slot car ever made.


I agree. I also know that it greatly pained RaceMasters to have had to discontinue product lines that they knew we loved. This was due to legislative and bureaucratic process that created a thoroughly hostile business environment that crippled their competitiveness. All driven by heavy handed and clueless attempts to fix problems that were not broken. Oh well.

That being said, the MegaG's slim form factor does allow HO bodies, including open wheeled ones, to be produced with unprecedented levels of scale accuracy, proportion, and detail, something that was simply not possible with the older and huskier SuperG+ chassis and Turbo chassis. 

I'll take whatever I can get, but the SuperG+ is still the gold standard in its category.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

I agree with Marty and everyone who loves Super G+. Again, I'm speaking from a home racer point of view. No rules, endless possibilities and lots of fun. Yes Bob, Tomy Super G+ and also Tomy SRT do much better with lower front tires. I have spent lots of time experimenting with them both.


----------



## honda27

*mega g vs g plus*

the super g plus cars are much faster in my book mega g,s r to slow


----------



## Hornet

Okay,i'm not pounding any agenda's here,but have you looked at a Wizzard Storm Extreme,it sticks great,and is probably a bit more robust of a chassis.
Probably is also a bit more kid friendly too.
If you're dealing with disabled kids,odds are money will be an object,so it might be worth while comparing prices of your high wear items,like brushes vs endbell assemblies,gears etc.

http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm


----------



## beast1624

Good point, Hornet. As much as I love my Mega and Super G's ... and Tycos ... and T-Jets...the storm Extremes are the ones the kids want to run all the time and so far they are nearly bullet proof.


----------



## slotking

the lexan body helps the storp, but my slottech t1 blows them away:wave:

but if running hardbodies, the mega and SG+, t1 & g3 all can use the AFX/tomy/AW/dash bodies:thumbsup:


----------



## bemoore

Hornet said:


> Okay,i'm not pounding any agenda's here,but have you looked at a Wizzard Storm Extreme,it sticks great,and is probably a bit more robust of a chassis.
> Probably is also a bit more kid friendly too.
> If you're dealing with disabled kids,odds are money will be an object,so it might be worth while comparing prices of your high wear items,like brushes vs endbell assemblies,gears etc.
> 
> http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm


I agree with the comment on durability of the Wizz cars, but they're not what I'd pick for a group of kids. Neither are SG+'s. I'd go with 440X2's. At 12V with slip on's, they're the easiest to drive of anything mentioned. And they're more bulletproof than SG+'s, but not quite as good as the Wizz cars. The only problem with the X2's is the availability of pickup shoes. If cost is a concern, the X2's come out way ahead.


----------



## alpink

there is another thread with a link to the mattel site where chassis can be had pretty cheap. perhaps a look see there will help in deciding which way to go?

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail....139&item=57319


----------



## Rolls

At $3 a pop, I'd also look hard at the 440x2 chassis for your use with kids. 

Gotta agree with bemoore's recommendations for the type of use you're describing, rpmdj1.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Agreed. 440's from Mattel are a great way to go for kids especially at that price. Only a small amount of collateral damage. LOL!!


----------



## Hornet

Well i'm not so sure how kid friendly a Tyco is,but they are cheap.
Even for an adult with no dis-abilities a Tyco still isn't the most friendly chassis to work on,but at the price of the Tyco's,they are hard to beat.
Bemoore,you can run pretty well all the aftermarket chassis's at 12V's on slip-ons,if that's what you want:thumbsup:

Al,the linky no worky for me.

Rick


----------



## cwbam

quote
"...4 Super G+ cars and they are smokin fast and sticky.... just the SG+ cars that I have as the kids I work with come with varying degrees of disabilities so cars that stick to the track are a must..."
SG+ gray chassis very nice and parts are available and interchangeable with some other manufactures. Don't over look LifeLike T chassis at +- 14 volts, 45 ohm controller very sticky & pretty crash worthy.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Yes,yes, L.L. T's are very rugged.


----------



## woodcote

The Mega-G was released just when I was getting in to HO (3 years ago).

Straight out of the box I liked it. I tried out all the 'toy' chassis I could get - Racing Turbo, SRT, Tyco 440x2, SG+ and Life Like T. I tried them with the stock rubber and with Supertires.

On a 30ft home track, I enjoyed the Mega-G and Tyco X2 the best, followed by the Racing Turbo. The SRT was too 'stuck-down' and the SG+ and LLT were too unpredictable.

Three years on, having done club racing in the UK, I have raced the Mega-G as stock and modified; the Tyco X2 as stock; and the SG+ stock and modified. I also race a restricted open Wizzard P3.

I agree, as a racer, the SG+ is a beautiful chassis, but I am having a lot of fun making the Mega-G go fast, maybe I will post some stuff over in the tune-up section.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

I like Mega-G's too. I have (4) 1.7's and (4) 1.5's. I just don't care for their comm brush set-up. Too finicky. Prefer the end-bell brush style of Super G+ and SRT. You can also get replaceable end-bells for SRT's from Slot Car Express at $1.95 a pop.


----------



## Hornet

If you're careful,the brush arms can be removed from an SRT endbell and be re-installed in the G's endbell.
At one point in time that was a performance tip,as the can motors had a slightly bigger brush,i haven't played with a G in yrs,so i'm not sure that tip still applies


----------



## coach61

From a perspective of my travelling track I let the strangers use Lifelikes.. good speed, good stick'em and cheap on ebay ussually..would I race them myself no I am not a huge fan of LL...but for kids awesome..

coach


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

*Replacement Brushes for SG Plus Endbells*



Hornet said:


> If you'rcareful,the brush arms can be removed from an SRT endbell and be re-installed in the G's endbell.
> At one point in time that was a performance tip,as the can motors had a slightly bigger brush,i haven't played with a G in yrs,so i'm not sure that tip still applies



Hornet,

This sounds like a great idea. Is there a thread showing how to do this? I have a ton of new end-bells w/ brushes from SRT can motors.


----------



## bambino

*interesting*

I had the same question

I have one super G+ I guess it is the old one with black plastic chasis that is so fragile.

I want to buy one Mega G and, again, just out of looks. 

Im also speaking out of a home racing point of view. Im not and most likely will never be a professional racer.

Where to find Super G+ which chasis is not so fragile? I mean, the grey one I think thats the good one?

Thanks all!!


----------



## SuperFist

*@ bambino*

You can send an e-mail to Lucky Bob's and ask if he has any of the Tomy/AFX Super G+ cars or rolling chassis with the gray Nylatron chassis in stock.

*LUCKY BOB'S SLOT CARS.COM
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/index.html*

E-Mail: [email protected]

__________________


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Hey Y'all,

AFX Racing is having a BLOWOUT on SG+ cars w/ 100% nylatron chassis. $13.99 a pop. WOW!! Gonna get me some.


----------



## SuperFist

*@ Sir Slotsalot*

That is a good deal on these Super G+ cars. :thumbsup:

















*Blow Outs http://www.afxracing.com/pg/blowouts*

__________________


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Kudos to Wahoo. Great blowout deal Steve!!


----------



## JazzyJerome

I typed Mega G vs Super G in google and found you guys. I am thinking of purchasing a track and notice the cars were called Mega G. I haven't had a track in years and was wondering what was the difference in them. I still have my Super G's in their cases but it's time to break them out. :dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

JazzyJerome said:


> I typed Mega G vs Super G in google and found you guys. I am thinking of purchasing a track and notice the cars were called Mega G. I haven't had a track in years and was wondering what was the difference in them. I still have my Super G's in their cases but it's time to break them out. :dude:


Hey,Welcome JJ. Go back to page 1 and post 2,5 and 15 is a pretty good idea of what some folks think about the two types of cars. Read through all the threads,there is a lot of great information on just about any thing you want to know about slot cars. Enjoy and have fun.
>Tom<


----------



## Dave G.

woodcote

I'd love to get some tips on how to make the mega g go fast.


----------



## Ogre

The only cars that come up for me are the SRT's on the blow outs.


----------



## beast1624

Dave G. said:


> woodcote
> 
> I'd love to get some tips on how to make the mega g go fast.


Dave
I found this over at Harden Creek Slot Cars a good while back. There are some good things to try:

http://hcslots.com/museum/megagmodified.html

There are also some threads here on HT in Slot Car Tuning Tips and on Slot Car Illustrated in their HO forum where people have some really good things you can do to Mega G's if you can sift through the bickering back and forth between forum memebers.


----------



## honda27

*gplus and mega g*

ok guys the mega g,s r way to slow. i have an afx magnatraction thats faster then a mega g . tycos r faster so r the srt,s and lifelikes to me the mega g needs to go away. and remake the srt,s and turbo cars a much better item.


----------



## bemoore

honda27 said:


> ok guys the mega g,s r way to slow. i have an afx magnatraction thats faster then a mega g . tycos r faster so r the srt,s and lifelikes to me the mega g needs to go away. and remake the srt,s and turbo cars a much better item.


Your Mega-G has a problem. I just ran my first Mega-G this weekend, and I was surprised how fast it was. It seems faster in a straight line than my Super G+'s. My AFX Magnatractions are WAY slower.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That drywall dust gets in everything, don't it??? :lol:


----------



## honda27

*mega g*

we took a brand new mega g out of the package and put pvt 10 tires on it oiled it was slow as a dog like i said my afx car was faster it will never out run a srt chassie never will happen. p.s slotcarman ill send u some dust allright saw dust. lol


----------



## LeeRoy98

Some of the Mega G have issues with the pickups losing connections that will slow them down. Take the pickups off and crimp the end that makes contact with the brush barrel into a "C" shape that will snap around the brush barrel. Replace them and I think you will see a much improved car. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## JazzyJerome

Super Coupe said:


> Hey,Welcome JJ. Go back to page 1 and post 2,5 and 15 is a pretty good idea of what some folks think about the two types of cars. Read through all the threads,there is a lot of great information on just about any thing you want to know about slot cars. Enjoy and have fun.
> >Tom<


Thanks for the welcome I read the whole thread and got my answer.


----------



## Rolls

honda27 said:


> we took a brand new mega g out of the package and put pvt 10 tires on it oiled it was slow as a dog like i said my afx car was faster it will never out run a srt chassie never will happen. p.s slotcarman ill send u some dust allright saw dust. lol


If your Mega-G won't outrun an old AFX, you have a bad Mega-G. 

A normal stock Mega-G should be expected to run in the pack with normal stock SG+ or a normal stock SRT. 

Maybe return it or have a Mega-G experienced guy look it over and see if there's something that can be tweaked on it to get it back in the normal range of performance for Mega-G's.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Does anyone make custom after market bodies for the Mega G's and or Super?


----------

